# "Toilet Bowl Flush, Topwater Takedown"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast

1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]

Reporting From Costa Rica
Wade Fishing/Boat Fishing Bait

Fishing Report/Night Viz

Wade fishing scene things continue to heat up for gas and guides working tap water and soft Plastics over mud and grass and Sand Grass shorelines weather's been spotty overcast with winds pumping 10 to 15 and gusting out of the South which hasn't hampered the fishing at all. Solid trout and big slot keeper redfish have been falling to the offerings making for lots of memories and guess of Michael John's on his bachelor party trip with Captain Chris Cady and Captain James Cunningham on point.

On the boat fishing bait scene our guides continue working mud and grass with bait working potholes taking solid numbers of redfish including limits of slot Keepers and countless catch-and-release with an unusual number of just undersized fish showing up as well for this time of year.

Night Vision Hunts

At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us!

Coming up will be running more air boat trips here in ptimetime along with more wade fishing and boat fishing/bait trips. We hope you can make it down, come see us, we would love to have you and we still have some openings here in March.

Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More pics, switching hats from wading lures back to boat/bait trips.


----------

